# Related to gaming...



## zorcarepublic (Jul 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever played a science-fiction wargame before (by this I mean P+P, not computer)?

I have.

I have, at the moment, these rulesets:

Hard Vacuum, Full Thrust, Starmada (both Compendium and X), ASFoS, Iron Stars and quite a few freebies. I've played more HV games than most, but I haven't played it for ages...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 9, 2005)

No - never actually played any P & P games before. Tempted a few times, though.

Question: HV games?


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 9, 2005)

Don't know if this actually counts as a wargame but I used to play Dune (by Avalon Hill) many years ago. Great game of intrigue, politics, betrayal and the odd battle 

Gave my copy of this game away and have regretted it ever since


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jul 12, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> No - never actually played any P & P games before. Tempted a few times, though.
> 
> Question: HV games?


 Hard Vacuum--usually, because all of us wargamers are lazy, we tend to use the initials of the game. Hard Vacuum is HV, Full Thrust is FT, and A Sky Full of Ships is ASFoS.


----------

